# Military Police Reserve Training



## canadianblue (7 Feb 2005)

I just got an interview with the recruiter at the military police company at CFB Namao, and had a few questions regarding the military police reserves. As I know, I have to attend BMQ which will be done over the summer months, but as for MP training, what type of duties will I be doing, and will I be working alongside fulltime MP's?

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2005)

Wrong location, please have this post moved to the Combat Service Support forum


----------



## garb811 (8 Feb 2005)

Actually, I think this is the appropriate spot as I read this as mostly a request for information regarding the Res MP QL3, although in a convoluted fashion.

I'll defer answering the QL3 portion as I have had no direct experience with this course, I have just had the opportunity to observe from a slight distance, so the best answers will come from one of the Res MP on here who have actually completed it, and in some cases have probably instructed it.

As for working with Reg Force MP, yes that opportunity will present itself.   15 MP Coy and 1 MP Pl have worked together since the Coy stood up and 15 MP Coy has provided individual augmentation to 1 MP Pl and other LFWA Reg Force MP units for individual tasks as well as Domestic and International Ops and there is no reason to believe that will change in the immediate future.


----------



## canadianblue (8 Feb 2005)

I got my application today, and talked to the recruiting officer at the 15 Military Police Company. I'm hoping that all my testing will go allright. I am 110% sure I can get the pushups and run done easily but the situps are a different story alltogether, right now I can do 40 situps which are just lifting the back off the floor. Were as I have more trouble with the military style of situps and can only do between 25-30 a minute and am substantially slower.

If I do get the offer of enrolment, I can't wait till Summer when I do my BMQ and SQ


----------



## Lawrence (8 Feb 2005)

In reference to your Res QL3 MP course I took the course in 2002.   The course has been changed as of this year and it was ddefiantlychanged for the better.   It is now broken up into 2 different phases.   Phase one consists of the "army" policing or field work.   So traffic control, route signing, route reccee, POW's and so forth.   Phase two (from what I understand) will be the traditional Policing course.   So you will cover use of force, Criminal Code, Traffic stuff and so on.   Im not I'mre of the exact details of phase two as they have yet to run one.

MP 00161

Just wondering what you or 1 MP has thought about how we are doing at 15 MP Coy.


----------



## canadianblue (8 Feb 2005)

So far I've heard afew people blasting my choice for applying at the 15 MPC. One was a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, who commented that all I would be doing was putting signs up all day on the base. Then I asked him what if I wanted to join up with the Reg Force MP's. The response was thats even worse as all they do all day is dick around in their impala's and set up speed traps. As it stands right now, it does'nt really matter what other people think of the MP trade, as I've heard the same complaint against civlian police forces. I doubt that as a reserve MP I'll just be setting up signs all day.


----------



## MPSHIELD (14 Feb 2005)

Futuretrooper ,
well, bottom line is you apply at a unit that you want first. And as you said "it doesn't really matter what other people think of the MP trade" MP's are not the most liked around base. 

First off, we as res MP's don't sit around in Impala's, If there is any sitting around, we sit around in Chevy 4X4 (MILCOTS). We do a lot more than put signs up on bases. We have many different aspect of security operations that we do... to many to bore you with right here. But please don't think we will be running around base "busting" people cause we are mainly a field unit.Talk to your recruiter for more detailed info.

Good luck on your application.

SECURITAS


----------



## canadianblue (14 Feb 2005)

I already know that the reserves don't do any law enforcement work as was told to me by the recruiter. However I am still really interested in the reserves, and as said before I would jump at the chance to get in as quickly as possible. Plus I've already talked to the recruiting unit at the base, and am hoping that my application will be ready to hand in by Thursday.


----------

